# 125 gallon Mbuna tank



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here is a picture of the tank. It is so tough to get a decent full tank picture and then photobucket shrinks the pictures down to make it worse.

Stocklist

4m/6f Pseudotropheus saulosi
3m/4f Cynotilapia afra Nkhata
3m/5f Metriaclima sp. long pelvic
3m/6f Pseudotropheus acei Luwala

All fish are wild caught.










There are currently 7 females holding in the tank right now. See how many you can count that showed up in the photo. Aggression is in the tank is acceptable and limited to the members of the same species. I have 3 fully colored up P.saulosi males. They each have their own section of the tank. One male on the left, one in the middle, and one on the right. I have witnessed two of the males breeding while all three were wearing dominant dress. No problems whatsoever with 3 species of BB fish. This is my first 6 foot Mbuna setup and I am thoroughly enjoying it.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a really nice photo. I am concerned that you do not have enough rock work to support territorial aggressions. Just a thought. What do you think?


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

CichMomma said:


> Wow, that is a really nice photo. I am concerned that you do not have enough rock work to support territorial aggressions. Just a thought. What do you think?


Thank you.

I think it is plenty of rock work. All of the fish are breeding, healthy, and there aren't even any nipped fins. There is rock across the entire bottom of the tank but I don't like piling rock high as I have to pull females constantly because I sell fry.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

stnick80 said:


> CichMomma said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is a really nice photo. I am concerned that you do not have enough rock work to support territorial aggressions. Just a thought. What do you think?
> ...


Ahhh, okay, that makes sense. I didn't catch that part in the OP. How long has your tank been set-up? Where did you get your wild-caught? I am not too far from you, btw, what fry do you sell? I recently ordered from a retailer in Texas.


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

CichMomma said:


> Ahhh, okay, that makes sense. I didn't catch that part in the OP. How long has your tank been set-up? Where did you get your wild-caught? I am not too far from you, btw, what fry do you sell? I recently ordered from a retailer in Texas.


I sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Theyre beautiful! I can't wait to get mine from you!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumb: beautiful aceis and that striped male up front, long pelvic?


----------

